# R32 GTST owners...electric front spoiler



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

How many R32 GTST owners still have their front electric spoiler active?
Just curious as i know a lot of people fit aftermarket bumpers and i noticed once whilst changing a bumper on one that the electric ram spoiler was behind.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Thought it was only R31's that had the electric front spoiler?

Butuz


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Alot of JDM Supras have them as well IIRC...


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

My R33GTST has one & it still works.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Tokaikid said:


> My R33GTST has one & it still works.


R33?... well that does surprise me.

As far as i am aware, it was the "M" spec version of the R32 GTST that had the electric front spoiler. I thought at first it was hydraulic as it appeared to be on two rams coming down, and possibly activated by speed or an internal switch. 
Anyone know anymore about it?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well after a bit more research, it appears most people remove the units as they intefere with fitting new front bumpers.
Here is a pic with one in the down position.
Would be interesting to see some form of handling results with the lip up and down.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Well I never new that!!! Learn something new every day - isn't life great! 

Butuz


----------



## Tokaikid (May 7, 2007)

paul creed said:


> R33?... well that does surprise me.
> 
> As far as i am aware, it was the "M" spec version of the R32 GTST that had the electric front spoiler. I thought at first it was hydraulic as it appeared to be on two rams coming down, and possibly activated by speed or an internal switch.
> Anyone know anymore about it?












Spoiler up.











Spoiler down











Dash mounted switch

There are two electric motors that operate it. You can just see one in the first pic through the opening in the splitter.

As they appear to be rare & I'm not into body kits I'm keeping it.
It does however mean that I'll struggle to fit a FMIC  

As to whether it makes any difference to the handling ....... Yes absolutely :nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Mine had one when I bought it, works off a push button on the dash, similar to the one above, (just a bit older style), worked ok, though it had obviously seen a few kerbs etc and was a bit out of shape!

I removed it when I fitted the kit, thought about trying to keep it but the motors weighed loads and it would have had to be so low it would have been a pain.

Alex B


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics Tokaikid. I've never even heard of one on a 33 before.


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

These are quite rare. A mate of mine has one on his GTS-4 Sedan. I think maybe they were a factory optional extra?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

i had one on my old R32 gts its speed and manually activated, a noviltey tbh

K


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jim27 said:


> Alot of JDM Supras have them as well IIRC...


Even the standard 3L TT Supra's still have them, a mate of mine still uses his and loves it


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Mines still got it. Bit bent though!


----------



## warbandit (Sep 26, 2006)

well i found a bumper with the device, and i was planning to put it on my car, but i was wondering what does it actually do


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They retract/hide the splitter by tucking it under the front bumper


----------



## warbandit (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah but what does it do, it terms of performance or handling


----------

